# New Outback 31kfw



## bohic (Mar 2, 2007)

Bells, TX. We just recieved our new Outback 31KFW from Lake Shore RV. Can hardly wait for the Nascar races to get to Ft Worth Texas and Talladega Alabama !!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations bohic!*








Sounds like fun times ahead!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! * 
Let the *FUN * begin!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi bohic


















AND Congrats on your new 31KFW! 

Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bohic,

Congrats on your new Outback.

And welcome to another *TEXAS OUTBACKER*!!!

Wish you could join us in San Marcos tomorrow for the Rally!

Mark


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

bohic said:


> Bells, TX. We just recieved our new Outback 31KFW from Lake Shore RV. Can hardly wait for the Nascar races to get to Ft Worth Texas and Talladega Alabama !!!


Great choice!! Looks like the 31KFW's are multiplying like rabbits......


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats! We are going to Bristol (next week), Darlington and Charlotte in the fall. I think you need to plan a major road trip and join us!


----------



## bohic (Mar 2, 2007)

Humpty said:


> Congrats! We are going to Bristol (next week), Darlington and Charlotte in the fall. I think you need to plan a major road trip and join us!


Bristol !!! man i want to go to Bristol so bad ... the two road trips to Talladega this year is probably all my wife is gonna allow ...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new Outback.

Glad you found the most helpful and fun site around.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

